
Show HN: Productive Work Schedule Generator - n23khan
Hey HN, Want to figure out your most productive work schedule?<p>Check out the Most Productive Work Scheduler.
Know your peak productivity hours based on the science of sleep, productivity &amp; social psychology.<p>Research &amp; Explanation here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cowop.org&#x2F;post&#x2F;the-secret-to-the-most-productive-work-schedule<p>Get access here - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cowop.org&#x2F;quiz&#x2F;most-productive-work-scheduler
======
helb
I feel this is just an unnecessarily complicated newsletter subscription form.

> Great Job! You've finished the audit > To get your results and a full report
> on increasing your productivity potential, just let us know where to send
> it.

Hm. HTML links work without e-mail, you know… /s

> But first, you need to verify your email. Simply click the link below and
> you'll be all set.

The link just leads to a web page without any verification:
[https://www.cowop.org/quiz-work-schedule/noon-
racher?utm_sou...](https://www.cowop.org/quiz-work-schedule/noon-
racher?utm_source=cowop&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=work%20schedule%20generator)

> If you ever change your mind, you can unsubscribe at any time by clicking
> the link that's at the bottom of every email I send.

There is no link in this e-mail other than the "noon rancher" one above.

